# .htaccess & X1



## vassago (22 Octobre 2001)

Hello a tous,

bon j'ai bien rigolé en lisant les "quelques" lignes de vos galères pour installer Apache, PHP et MySQL   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Pour ma part, j'ai réussi en 1 heure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Maintenant c'est à vous de vous foutre de ma gueule   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :
Je souhaite mettre en place un fichier .htaccess sur mon serveur local.
Après un premier refus, je me suis bien documenté, et il doit y avoir quelque chose qui cloche dans ma config puisque ca ne marche pas chez moi.

Voici mon intervention :

1. création d'un fichier htaccess sur BBEdit
--
AuthUserFile /Library/WebServer/.htpasswd
AuthGroupFile /dev/null
AuthName "identification"
AuthType Basic
&lt;Limit GET POST&gt;
order deny,allow
require valid-user
&lt;/Limit&gt;

2. création du fichier htpasswd sur Shell
--
htpasswd -c /Library/WebServer/.htpasswd nom_utilisateur
password
repeat password

3. renomme htaccess en .htaccess sur Shell
--
mv htaccess .htacess

4. modification de httpd.conf
--
&lt;Directory "/Library/WebServer/Documents"&gt;
Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews Includes
AllowOverride None
Order allow,deny
Allow from all
&lt;/Directory&gt;

en

&lt;Directory "/Library/WebServer/Documents"&gt;
Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews Includes
AllowOverride AuthConfig
Order allow,deny
Allow from all
&lt;/Directory&gt;

5. restart apache par Shell
--
sudo apachectl restart

6. connexion http://localhost 
--
INTERNAL ERROR 500   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







7. modification httpd.conf
--
&lt;Directory "/Library/WebServer/Documents"&gt;
Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews Includes
AllowOverride None
Order allow,deny
Allow from all
&lt;/Directory&gt;

8. restart apache

9. connexion http://localhost 
--
OK, mais accès libre sans passwd

C où kel é ma boulette ???


----------

